# Outllook 2011 - Recuperer le dossier Sur mon ordi



## cazaux-moutou philippe (26 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour

j ai Outllook 2011, j ai importé mes mails de Postbox, ils sont dans Dossier sur mon ordi

Je voudrais les remettre sur Postbox

Comment faire ?

Merci


----------



## cazaux-moutou philippe (27 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour

en lisant tous les post et suivant certains liens (http://www.officeformachelp.com/outlook/database/), je ne trouve pas de réponse à mon pb, a savoir, comment récupérer tous mes messages qui sont dans le dossier sur Outlook 2011, car je voudrais pouvoir les remettre sur un autre soft

Trop de problèmes avec ce Outlook et de plus il est très lent
Outlook : pour lire mes 3 bals en imap il lui faut près de 1 minute
Postbox : 10 secondes

merci de l aide

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h06 ----------

J ai trouvé un autre lien mais hélas en anglais et je ne comprends pas tout ce qui est dit

http://db.tidbits.com/article/11696?print_version=1


----------



## Aliboron (27 Octobre 2010)

cazaux-moutou philippe a dit:


> je ne trouve pas de réponse à mon pb, a savoir, comment récupérer tous mes messages qui sont dans le dossier sur Outlook 2011, car je voudrais pouvoir les remettre sur un autre soft


Pour ma part, je n'ai pas très bien compris quel est ton problème. Puisque ton compte est en IMAP, tu peux l'ouvrir avec n'importe quel logiciel. Sinon, tu peux le transformer en IMAP voire, si ce n'est pas possible (certains hébergeurs - mais ils sont devenus rares - ne proposent pas l'IMAP), tu peux faire glisser tes messages depuis leur dossier vers celui d'un compte en IMAP et tu te retrouves dans les données du problème précédent. Non ?

De plus, s'il s'agit de messages que tu as importés depuis Postbox, tu dois toujours les avoir au moins sur une sauvegarde, par exemple via Time Machine (tu n'as tout de même pas tout supprimé avant d'être sûr ?)


----------



## cazaux-moutou philippe (27 Octobre 2010)

> tu peux faire glisser tes messages depuis leur dossier vers celui d'un compte en IMAP



Je croyais aussi.

En fait ce ne sont pas mes mails qui sont dans des dossiers IMAP, mais dans mon dossier local
que j avais justement pu importer dans Outlook , dans Mail, j ai pu les faire glisser dans le dossier imap, mais avec Outlook 2011, je n arrive pas a faire glisser le contenu de mon dossier local vers un dossier Imap

En fait je voudrais récupérer tout le contenu de mon rep Test (voir image) car dedans j y ai pres de 500 mails que je dois garder, et hélas, je ne les ai pas ailleurs


----------



## Aliboron (27 Octobre 2010)

cazaux-moutou philippe a dit:


> avec Outlook 2011, je n arrive pas a faire glisser le contenu de mon dossier local vers un dossier Imap


Est-ce que tu as essayé de glisser les messages ou le dossier "Test" ?


----------



## cazaux-moutou philippe (27 Octobre 2010)

j ai essaye de faire les 2


----------



## Aliboron (27 Octobre 2010)

Je viens de refaire le test, je n'ai aucun problème pour faire glisser des messages depuis un boîte "Sur mon ordinateur" vers un compte IMAP. Bien entendu, ça en fait des copies, les originaux restent en place. Mais ça fonctionne sans problème (comme cela fonctionnait dans Entourage et dans d'autres logiciels).


----------



## cazaux-moutou philippe (28 Octobre 2010)

Merci de ton aide mais en faisant comme ca, rien a faire

J ai réussi en copiant les messages répertoire par répertoire dans un un rep du mac, ça crée des fichiers eml, puis après je peux les importer dans postbox, mais quelle galère

donc pour le moment on abandonne outlook pour postbox

Merci à tous


----------

